
The Rise of the Stressed-Out Urban Camper - cowboysauce
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/06/nyregion/the-rise-of-the-stressed-out-urban-camper.html
======
cowboysauce
I don't know if I'd call a lot of the things described in this article
camping. If I paid $200 a night to stay in a cabana in the Caribbean, eat
three meals a day and have access to a bar, I'd say that I spent my vacation
at a Caribbean resort and wouldn't dare to call it camping. Likewise, I don't
think it counts as camping if you do the same thing in a forest in North
America. I think it would be more accurate to call these places "Outdoor
resorts" or something similar.

I don't think you have to hike 20 miles into the forest to camp, but I think
the level of service and amenities provided at some of these places shift it
away from being camping.

